# Is This Part of GERD



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi once again guys.Because I've had nausea and burning stomach pains I went to the doc recently. He sent me for tests......like blood test and ultra sound. I was told yesterday that there is nothing wrong with me. Apparently the tests showed everything fine.My worst time of day for the nausea is when I first wake up in the morning. (NO. Too old to be pregnant LOL) The burning pains come off and on during the day. At times the pain has felt as though broken glass is sticking into my stomach. Thank God I don't get these pains all day........just a few throughout the day.Do you think that GERD or IBS could cause these problems? I am really concerned. I would appreciate any advice.I was looking forward to having a glass of red this weekend too. Will have to drink water instead. What a bummer.Fran


----------

